# Any Ideas?



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, I've got a twenty gal tank and was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas for cool cichlids (I'm looking to breed cichlids).


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

For that small of a tank, I would go with ram's thier awsome looking and dont get any bigger then 3-4" at most.

I'm starting to feel like the car salesman of rams now that I own some myself, if you decide to go that route I have a number and a website of a breeder that sells them for a good price and very reasonable shipping, I just bought some angels and rams from him last month and all arrived alive and healthy, you could even buy already paired breeders from him if you dont want to have to try to mate a pair yourself.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks alot!! I might just try that. I've heard of breeders getting their fishes sexes mixed up, though, that's why I've never tried that before.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well this guy sold me 6 german rams and said he thinks he gave me 3 girls 3 boys, so now that they have gotten a bit older and more body traits and colors are coming in, and I think he was right cause three look like males and three looks like girls, but I will know better when they get a bit bigger, but I got them for 40$ for 6 shipped to my door.

Go to google and type in "Joe Gargas" and click on the top result and that will tell you about his reputation in the fish world and about some of his patented products, and all the diff types of fish he breeds and sells.

He made my first online fish purchase very pleasing, only went that route cause nobody carried rams in the city I live in except for one place and they ask 30$ a piece for them, and all the angels you find around here are just your typical ones, Mr. Gargas sold me 16 german blue angels for 20 dollars shipped to my door, and basic angels around here cost almost 10$ a piece, sure all the fish he sold me where very young but its kinda fun watching them get bigger and thier colors and body traits come in.

Not trying to push online fish sales on you just letting you know with research on seller you can find awsome breeders with good prices and give you what you pay for, I found Mr. Gargas on aquabid.com wich is a awsome site that a few people on here told me about.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Much appreciated. I'm also thinking of breeding angels. I know that you can't really sex them when they're young, and that a twenty gallon isn't enough to hold more than three adults, so I was thinking about maybe buying like, four small ones, raising them together, and when I can either sex them or see signs of pairing, I'll donate all of them except that pair, and let those two breed in my tank without so much crowdedness. Tell me what you think.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO a 20H is the smallest tank for a mated pair of angels, and they won't tolerate other fish in that size space when spawning. But its doable. Rams are cool and always in demand. Or you could go totally opposite water chemistry and try small Tangs like occellatus or multies. They also breed in small tanks and are in demand.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay, again I see this being brought up... What is a FW tang???


----------

